# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Bij zitten pijn in de billen

## gpjbruyn

Hallo medelezers, sinds enige tijd heb ik bij het zitten gaan pijn in de billen. Ik ben niet afgevallen.
Het is wel zo, dat ik veel zit want lopen gaat moeilijk. 
2 mnd. geleden 2 injecties gehad tegen hernia, een klapvoet hier aan over gehouden. Sinds dien pijn in de billen streek.
Kan iemand mij hierover informeren.
Groet, Gerard

----------


## Wendy

Ik denk gelijk aan een uitstraling naar je bil. Is je hernia nu voorbij? Het kan natuurlijk ook zijn dat je er teveel op zit? Veel sterkte!

----------

